# Ghost Buster Gambling Game



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

This is a simple game idea you could adapt for your own party. The object of the game is to predict where the ghost will appear next in the (cardboard) haunted house.

For my party, people will be earning tickets as they win different games. They will have a chance to bet some of their winnings (either against the house or each other). Get it right, they double their bet. Get it wrong, they hand over their tickets.

I took a large piece of cardboard, painted a haunted house, and cut out the windows. I've highlighted areas with florescent paint (it will be in a room with a black light, so the paints will glow). Since the room will be somewhat dark, I'm not concerned about the background being unpainted.

I taped the cardboard cutout to a wooden shelf I have.

I used styrofoam kept in place with wooden skewers (through the cardboard and into the foam) as shelves for the little ghost to stand on and look out the windows.

You could construct something to cover the windows or even use a sheet to block the front of the house while you place the ghost. I'm just going to have people turn and face the other way while I move the ghost around. Once the ghost is in place, they name the window they want to bet on.

There's a pic of the makeshift styrofoam shelves on my blog.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love this. Great job!!


----------

